# Problemas al actualizar el sistema. Emerge se queja

## Jack Krauser

Hola amigos de Gentoo  :Smile: 

Cuando intento actualizar mi sistema, cuyos cambios provienen del origen de otro hilo anterior, obtengo el siguente problema:

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "dev-libs/openssl:0[bindist=]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f::gentoo (Change USE: +bindist)

- dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.6.2::gentoo (Change USE: -bindist)

(dependency required by "dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.6.2::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/kdeclarative-5.34.0::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/kcmutils-5.34.0::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-plasma/kde-cli-tools-5.8.6-r1::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-apps/khelpcenter-16.12.3::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/kdelibs-4.14.32::gentoo[handbook]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-misc/openofficeorg-thumbnail-1.0.0-r2::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])
```

Lo "gracioso" es que me pide que le cambie las "use" en dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f y dev-qt/qtnetwork, pero hace un momento me pidió que le ponga al uno y el quite al otro y ahora me pide lo contrario de cada uno

```
>=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f -bindist

=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2k bindist

>=dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.6.2 bindist
```

No entiendo el porqué del problema pero sé que hay una razón. No sé cómo proseguir desde éste punto. Alguien me puede ayudar por favor?

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> Lo "gracioso" es que me pide que le cambie las "use" en dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f y dev-qt/qtnetwork,

 

No, lo que te pide es que cambies las "use" en SOLO UNO de los paquetes.

Personalmente yo tengo openssl y qtnetwork con bindist

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *cameta wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Lo "gracioso" es que me pide que le cambie las "use" en dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f y dev-qt/qtnetwork, 
> 
> No, lo que te pide es que cambies las "use" en SOLO UNO de los paquetes.
> 
> Personalmente yo tengo openssl y qtnetwork con bindist

 

Pues me sigue saliendo el mismo error pese a que quito a qtnetwork de las USE:

```
>=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f -bindist

=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2k bindist

#>=dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.6.2 bindist
```

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "dev-libs/openssl:0[bindist=]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f::gentoo (Change USE: +bindist)

- dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.6.2::gentoo (Change USE: -bindist)

(dependency required by "dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.6.2::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/kdeclarative-5.34.0::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/kcmutils-5.34.0::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-plasma/kde-cli-tools-5.8.6-r1::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-apps/khelpcenter-16.12.3::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/kdelibs-4.14.32::gentoo[handbook]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-misc/openofficeorg-thumbnail-1.0.0-r2::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])
```

PD: Se me ocurrió revisar en make.conf y ahí tengo a bindist como USE del sistema

```
USE="bindist acpi gtk ${USE_HARD} ${USE_NET} ${USE_MULTIMEDIA} ${USE_ENTORNO} ${USE_GENERAL} ${USE_BLENDER}"
```

¿Tendrá algo que ver allí?

Saludos...

----------

## cameta

Hola

emerge -pv openssl

emerge -pv qtnetwork

con esto sabrás con que uses se van a compìlar

 *Quote:*   

> >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f -bindist
> 
> =dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2k bindist 

 

A mi esta doble instrucción no me convence

----------

## Jack Krauser

Hola cameta. Gracias por tus respuestas  :Smile: 

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Hola
> 
> emerge -pv openssl
> 
> emerge -pv qtnetwork
> ...

 

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    #] dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f:0/1.1::gentoo  USE="asm zlib -bindist -rfc3779 -sctp -static-libs {-test} -tls-heartbeat -vanilla" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(sse2)" 0 KiB
```

Y

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    #] dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f:0/1.1::gentoo  USE="asm bindist zlib -rfc3779 -sctp -static-libs {-test} -tls-heartbeat -vanilla" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(sse2)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.6.2:5/5.6::gentoo  USE="bindist ssl -connman -debug -libproxy -networkmanager {-test}" 0 KiB

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.6.2::gentoo[ssl]

# required by qtnetwork (argument)

>=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f bindist
```

 *cameta wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f -bindist
> 
> =dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2k bindist  
> 
> A mi esta doble instrucción no me convence

 

A mi tampoco me convence pero es lo que portage me pidió. Iré de nuevo:

- Comenté las use de openssl

```
#>=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f -bindist

#=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2k bindist

#>=dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.6.2 bindist
```

- Ejecutaré de nuevo el comando emerge -pv qtnetwork y obtengo este resultado

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    #] dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f:0/1.1::gentoo  USE="asm bindist zlib -rfc3779 -sctp -static-libs {-test} -tls-heartbeat -vanilla" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(sse2)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.6.2:5/5.6::gentoo  USE="bindist ssl -connman -debug -libproxy -networkmanager {-test}" 0 KiB

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.6.2::gentoo[ssl]

# required by qtnetwork (argument)

>=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f bindist
```

- Edito las use acorde se me pide arriba

```
#>=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f -bindist

#=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2k bindist

#>=dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.6.2 bindist

>=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f bindist
```

- Vuelvo a ejecutar emerge -pv qtnetwork y obtengo este resultado

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    #] dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f:0/1.1::gentoo  USE="asm bindist zlib -rfc3779 -sctp -static-libs {-test} -tls-heartbeat -vanilla" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(sse2)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.6.2:5/5.6::gentoo  USE="bindist ssl -connman -debug -libproxy -networkmanager {-test}" 0 KiB
```

Hasta ahí todo bien.

- Ahora ejecuto el comando para poder actualizar y obtengo esto

```
!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2k:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.810.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                     

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (www-client/links-2.14:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                               

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-lang/python-3.4.5:3.4/3.4m::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-lang/ruby-2.2.6:2.2/2.2::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-vcs/git-2.13.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                            

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (app-emulation/virtualbox-5.0.32:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                         

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (app-admin/apache-tools-2.4.25:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                       

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.6:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                         

    >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8:0/0= required by (dev-python/m2crypto-0.24.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                            ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-lang/python-3.5.3:3.5/3.5m::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (x11-base/xorg-server-1.19.3:0/1.19.3::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                          

    dev-libs/openssl:0[bindist=] required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.6.2:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                       ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                    

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1:0/0= required by (app-crypt/qca-2.1.3-r1:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                            ^^^^^                                                                                                

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-lang/python-2.7.12:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-misc/wget-1.19.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (media-sound/pulseaudio-10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                     

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-analyzer/nmap-7.40:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0/0=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-libs/libvncserver-0.9.11-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^                                                                                                                        

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-libs/gsoap-2.8.40:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                               

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-lang/ruby-2.1.9:2.1/2.1::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (app-arch/libarchive-3.3.1:0/13::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                                                 

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1:0=[bindist=] required by (net-misc/openssh-7.5_p1-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                      

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f:0/1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0=[-bindist] required by (dev-python/pypy3-5.8.0:0/58::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                        ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                   

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2:0=[-bindist(-)] required by (dev-python/cryptography-1.9:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                               

    dev-libs/openssl:0=[-bindist] required by (dev-python/pypy-5.8.0:0/41::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                        ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                  

dev-libs/boost:0

  (dev-libs/boost-1.62.0-r1:0/1.62.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/boost-1.55:0/1.62.0= required by (app-office/libreoffice-5.2.7.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                         ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                        

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.62.0= required by (dev-util/mdds-1.2.2:1/1.2::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                               

  (dev-libs/boost-1.63.0:0/1.63.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.63.0= required by (dev-libs/liborcus-0.11.2:0/0.11::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.63.0=[threads] required by (dev-libs/libixion-0.11.1:0/0.11::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                              

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.63.0= required by (dev-cpp/libcmis-0.5.2_pre20160820:0.5/0.5::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                               

dev-util/boost-build:0

  (dev-util/boost-build-1.63.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-util/boost-build-1.63* required by (dev-libs/boost-1.63.0:0/1.63.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                                        

  (dev-util/boost-build-1.62.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-util/boost-build-1.62* required by (dev-libs/boost-1.62.0-r1:0/1.62.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                                           

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by dev-python/pypy-5.8.0::gentoo[-libressl]

# required by virtual/pypy-5.8.0::gentoo

# required by dev-python/appdirs-1.4.3::gentoo

# required by dev-python/setuptools-35.0.2::gentoo

# required by dev-python/asn1crypto-0.22.0::gentoo

# required by dev-python/cryptography-1.9::gentoo

# required by dev-python/pyopenssl-17.0.0::gentoo

# required by dev-python/ndg-httpsclient-0.4.2-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-python/requests-2.14.2::gentoo

# required by media-sound/gnome-music-3.22.2-r1::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.22.2::gentoo[tracker]

# required by gnome-base/gnome-3.22.2::gentoo[extras]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f -bindist
```

Ahora me pide que cambie la USE bindist en openssl pero hace un momento me pidió que la ponga de manera diferente... Estoy muy confundido, disculparán la novatada

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> !!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled
> 
> !!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict: 

 

Si, cuando pasa esto te puedes volver loco.

prueba esto

como he visto que ya no se queja con el qtnetwork

emerge qtnetwork 

es decir emergemos manualmente el paquete que daba problemas

y luego probamos con

emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse -q @world

a ver si tenemos suerte.

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *cameta wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   !!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled
> 
> !!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:  
> 
> Si, cuando pasa esto te puedes volver loco.
> ...

 

Pues creo que no tuvimos suerte hasta el momento  :Sad: 

```
!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2k:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.810.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                     

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (www-client/links-2.14:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                               

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-lang/python-3.4.5:3.4/3.4m::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-lang/ruby-2.2.6:2.2/2.2::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-vcs/git-2.13.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                            

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (app-emulation/virtualbox-5.0.32:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                         

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (app-admin/apache-tools-2.4.25:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                       

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.6:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                         

    >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8:0/0= required by (dev-python/m2crypto-0.24.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                            ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-lang/python-3.5.3:3.5/3.5m::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (x11-base/xorg-server-1.19.3:0/1.19.3::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                          

    dev-libs/openssl:0[bindist=] required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.6.2:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                       ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                    

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1:0/0= required by (app-crypt/qca-2.1.3-r1:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                            ^^^^^                                                                                                

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-lang/python-2.7.12:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-misc/wget-1.19.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (media-sound/pulseaudio-10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                     

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-analyzer/nmap-7.40:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0/0=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-libs/libvncserver-0.9.11-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^                                                                                                                        

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-libs/gsoap-2.8.40:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                               

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-lang/ruby-2.1.9:2.1/2.1::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (app-arch/libarchive-3.3.1:0/13::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                                                 

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1:0=[bindist=] required by (net-misc/openssh-7.5_p1-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                      

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f:0/1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0=[-bindist] required by (dev-python/pypy3-5.8.0:0/58::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                        ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                   

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2:0=[-bindist(-)] required by (dev-python/cryptography-1.9:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                               

    dev-libs/openssl:0=[-bindist] required by (dev-python/pypy-5.8.0:0/41::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                        ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                  

dev-libs/boost:0

  (dev-libs/boost-1.62.0-r1:0/1.62.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/boost-1.55:0/1.62.0= required by (app-office/libreoffice-5.2.7.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                         ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                        

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.62.0= required by (dev-util/mdds-1.2.2:1/1.2::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                               

  (dev-libs/boost-1.63.0:0/1.63.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.63.0= required by (dev-libs/liborcus-0.11.2:0/0.11::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.63.0=[threads] required by (dev-libs/libixion-0.11.1:0/0.11::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                              

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.63.0= required by (dev-cpp/libcmis-0.5.2_pre20160820:0.5/0.5::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                               

dev-util/boost-build:0

  (dev-util/boost-build-1.63.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-util/boost-build-1.63* required by (dev-libs/boost-1.63.0:0/1.63.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                                        

  (dev-util/boost-build-1.62.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-util/boost-build-1.62* required by (dev-libs/boost-1.62.0-r1:0/1.62.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                                           

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by dev-python/pypy-5.8.0::gentoo[-libressl]

# required by virtual/pypy-5.8.0::gentoo

# required by dev-python/appdirs-1.4.3::gentoo

# required by dev-python/setuptools-35.0.2::gentoo

# required by dev-python/asn1crypto-0.22.0::gentoo

# required by dev-python/cryptography-1.9::gentoo

# required by dev-python/pyopenssl-17.0.0::gentoo

# required by dev-python/ndg-httpsclient-0.4.2-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-python/requests-2.14.2::gentoo

# required by media-sound/gnome-music-3.22.2-r1::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.22.2::gentoo[tracker]

# required by gnome-base/gnome-3.22.2::gentoo[extras]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f -bindist
```

----------

## quilosaq

Trata de resolver los problemas de uno en uno. Empieza en el orden en que te aparecen. Primero el conflicto de slot de openssl. Tienes que elegir entre instalar openssl-1.0.2k (estable) o openssl-1.1.0f (pruebas).

Para instalar el primero tienes que eliminar todos los paquetes que reclaman la instalación del segundo (pypy3-5.8.0, cryptography-1.9 y pypy-5.8.0, todos de la rama de pruebas). Esos paquetes, posiblemente, no querrás instalarlos explícitamente sino que serán dependencias de otros paquetes. Tendrás que investigar con 

```
equery depends
```

. Si sigues esta linea puede que acabes concluyendo que tienes que eliminar blender (rama de pruebas).

Para instalar openssl-1.1.0f, posiblemente bastará con meter todos los paquetes que lo reclaman (Net-SSLeay, links, python, etc) en la rama de pruebas. También posiblemente esto provocará otros conflictos que harán que tengas que pasar mas paquetes a la rama de pruebas. Si te interesa esta línea quizá acabes antes pasando todo tu sistema a la rama de pruebas.

Portage (emerge) no puede, ni debe, hacer mas porque corresponde al usuario decidir que camino tomar: rama estable o de pruebas.

----------

## cameta

Yo primero haría funcionar la estable. Las pruebas como no sepas muy bien lo que quieras hacer....

----------

## quilosaq

En una actualización de mi sistema he llegado a un conflicto de slot similar al de este hilo en la parte de openssl. La solución ha sido poner -bindist a todas las versiones de openssl que se tengan que instalar.

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Trata de resolver los problemas de uno en uno. Empieza en el orden en que te aparecen. Primero el conflicto de slot de openssl. Tienes que elegir entre instalar openssl-1.0.2k (estable) o openssl-1.1.0f (pruebas).
> 
> Para instalar el primero tienes que eliminar todos los paquetes que reclaman la instalación del segundo (pypy3-5.8.0, cryptography-1.9 y pypy-5.8.0, todos de la rama de pruebas). Esos paquetes, posiblemente, no querrás instalarlos explícitamente sino que serán dependencias de otros paquetes. Tendrás que investigar con 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hola amigos  :Smile: 

Bueno, hice lo que me recomendaron y eliminé toda referencia a paquetes de prueba para poder instalar blender y me han surgido una duda: Según la wiki de gentoo para instalar blender dice que debo usar python3.5 y, haciendo eso, es que salió el problema de este hilo. Cuando hago un eselect python list obtengo esto:

```
Available Python interpreters, in order of preference:

  [1]   python2.7

  [2]   python3.4

  [3]   python3.5
```

Se supone que ya eliminé a python3.5 pero aún lo tengo allí en ese comando. ¿Hay alguna forma de eliminar esa referencia?

PD:

```
Keywords for dev-lang/python:

             |                                 |   u          |  

             | a a         p s   a     n r     |   n          |  

             | l m   h i   p p   r m m i i s   | e u s        | r

             | p d a p a p c a x m i 6 o s 3   | a s l        | e

             | h 6 r p 6 p 6 r 8 6 p 8 s c 9 s | p e o        | p

             | a 4 m a 4 c 4 c 6 4 s k 2 v 0 h | i d t        | o

-------------+---------------------------------+--------------+-------

[I]2.7.12    | + + + + + + + + + + ~ + o o + + | 5 o 2.7      | gentoo

   2.7.13    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o o ~ ~ | 5 o          | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+--------------+-------

 [I]3.4.5    | + + + + + + + + + + ~ + o o + + | 5 o 3.4/3.4m | gentoo

    3.4.6    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o o ~ ~ | 5 o          | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+--------------+-------

    3.5.3    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o o ~ ~ | 5 o 3.5/3.5m | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+--------------+-------

    3.6.1-r1 | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o o ~ ~ | 5 o 3.6/3.6m | gentoo
```

Como ven, solo tengo la version 2.7.12 y la 3.4.5 de python. La 3.5.3 no la tengo y no debería aparecer al hacerle un eselect, ¿verdad?

----------

## quilosaq

Si te aparece en la lista es porque existe el archivo 

```
/usr/bin/python3.5
```

Mira a qué paquete pertenece: 

```
equery belongs /usr/bin/python3.5
```

----------

## Jack Krauser

Hola quilosaq  :Very Happy: 

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Si te aparece en la lista es porque existe el archivo 
> 
> ```
> /usr/bin/python3.5
> ```
> ...

 

Si le hago un ls a ese directorio obtengo esto:

```
/usr/bin/pyalacarte-3.0         /usr/bin/python2-config

/usr/bin/pyalamode-3.0          /usr/bin/python3

/usr/bin/pycrust-3.0            /usr/bin/python3.4

/usr/bin/pydoc                  /usr/bin/python3.4-config

/usr/bin/pydoc2.7               /usr/bin/python3.4m

/usr/bin/pydoc3.4               /usr/bin/python3.4m-config

/usr/bin/pygmentize             /usr/bin/python3-config

/usr/bin/pygobject-codegen-2.0  /usr/bin/python-config

/usr/bin/pygtk-codegen-2.0      /usr/bin/python-exec2c

/usr/bin/pyshell-3.0            /usr/bin/pyvenv

/usr/bin/python                 /usr/bin/pyvenv-3.4

/usr/bin/python2                /usr/bin/pywrap-3.0

/usr/bin/python2.7              /usr/bin/pywxrc-3.0
```

Al parecer no hay ninguna referencia a python3.5. Será que está ubicado en otro lado?

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Mira a qué paquete pertenece: 
> 
> ```
> equery belongs /usr/bin/python3.5
> ```
> ...

 

```
 * Searching for /usr/bin/python3.5 ...
```

Si no hay lo del comando anterior, supongo que equery no devuelve ningún resultado así como lo muestro.

----------

## quilosaq

Hay otra posibilidad. Quizá está configurado expresamente en 

```
/etc/python-exec/python-exec.conf
```

Si es así puedes editar el archivo con 

```
(root)# eselect python edit
```

y eliminar la línea python3.5

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Hay otra posibilidad. Quizá está configurado expresamente en 
> 
> ```
> /etc/python-exec/python-exec.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Pues verdaderamente estaba el archivo con esa referencia, así que editando puedo tener las referencias correctas

```
# Note: this file can be modified by calls to 'eselect python'.

python2.7

python3.4

python3.5

```

Eso solucionó finalmente el problema. Muchas gracias  :Smile: 

----------

